# getURLcontent



## PowerPaul89 (28. Jul 2010)

Hey,

sorry für die blöde Frage,
Aber wie benutze ich getURLcontent?
Was gibt mir die Funktion überhaupt zurück und wie rufe ich sie auf?
Mein ausbilder meint ich bräuchte die, aber der kackt mich immer nur an, wenn ich was frage, deshalb frage ich euch 

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Volvagia (28. Jul 2010)

Sag erst mal, in welcher Klasse sie sich befindet (sollte), und was du vor hast.


----------



## PowerPaul89 (28. Jul 2010)

Ich soll ne GUI programmieren die alle 15 Minuten guckt ob es was neues gibt und dann aufpopt, falls es was neues gibt und das dann auch anzeigt! Mein Ausbilder hat mir nur den 'TIPP' getURLcontent gegeben, aber ich hab keine ahnung wie ich die da benutzen soll und ich habe auch keine Besispiele im Internet gefunden. Die Klasse netLIB beinhaltet die... 
Mir wäre schon geholfen, wenn die Funktion einfach funieren würde und ich wüsste, was sie überhaupt macht!


----------



## Michael... (28. Jul 2010)

Kenne weder die Klasse NetLib (ist keine Klasse aus dem JDK) noch deren Methode getURLContent habe aber folgendes gefunden NetLib#getURLContent(...)


> Opens the specified URL and returns the request's contents as a string.



Macht vermutlich das gleiche, wie wenn man per 
	
	
	
	





```
URL#openConnection().getInputStream()
```
 den Stream der URL ausliest und anschliessen in einen String packt - der u.U. ziemlich lang werden könnte.


----------



## PowerPaul89 (28. Jul 2010)

Ja da hast du Recht ich hab dieses Beispiel gefunden:

import java.net.*;
import java.io.*;

public class test {
    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
	URL yahoo = new URL("http://www.yahoo.com/");
	BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
				new InputStreamReader(
				yahoo.openStream()));

	String inputLine;

	while ((inputLine = in.readLine()) != null)
	    System.out.println(inputLine);

	in.close();
    }
}
Das ist im Prinzip das selbe, funktioniert bei mir nur nicht... Ich bekomme eine Exception:
java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect


----------



## ARadauer (28. Jul 2010)

netLIB gibts nicht..

Connection refused? Sitzt du hinter einer Firewall?


----------



## PowerPaul89 (29. Jul 2010)

Problem waren die Proxy einstellungen...
Kann man ganz leict direkt im Programm ändern:
System.setProperty("http.proxyHost", "HOST");
    	System.setProperty("http.proxyPort", "PORTNUMBER");

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

